# Hair help ;)



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm in need of a haircut, and want to change my hair up a bit. However I'm really not sure HOW to change it. I need something super easy since I'm incredibly busy, but 'professional' since I do work. I'm also looking for something that might help me look a bit closer to my age since at the moment, I'm 18 but every guesses that I'm less than 15 :lol:.

I'm actually considering a rather short hair cut... but I'm not sure how that would look. Here is what it looks like at the moment.









its a bit longer than that at the moment.

The problem is that my hair is really odd...and very thick. It flips out in the back, and under in the front, and often looks funny if straightened. When it is short however, it just looks a bit wavy and doesn't flip out much, which I like.


I was considering something like this.
short
shorter in back

or maybe like this
longer in front
favorite?

obviously I'm very indecisive. What do you guys think? Should I go for one of these? Something totally different? I don't like how I look without any bangs so that's one requirement, that I have some sort of bangs (doesn't have to be a fringe.) Suggestions? I'm open to them!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Go for short - it's will always grow out.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That's what I figure! I've always wanted to see if I could pull off the short hair considering my round face. I can live with looking funny for a few months if I don't like it.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

i like picture number 2. its cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I stopped at the first picture I looked at ('short') - it would look perfect on you.

P.S. Quote: ... I'm 18 but every guesses that I'm less than 15 ... - be glad of that as it will come in handy when your 60 but everyone thinks your 50.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

I like number two...very cute and easy to style  Have you ever let your hair really grow out? I think it would be super pretty longer, too!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I like #2 also.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys!

I did try to grow it out when I was about 13, but it was SUCH a pain. Very thick and hard to manage, as well as easily tangled. I couldn't really leave it down without straightening it, which took over an hour. If I had time to do that I might, but right now I'm constantly on the go and getting busier. I honestly need something that takes 15-20 minutes tops to fix.

And I'm sure that I will appreciate how young I look later! Until then though, it gets just a bit aggravating. I've actually been pulled over three times while driving because they thought I was too young and driving illegally...and they never even apologized. I was 30-40 minutes late to school because of it! 

Being flirted with by 13 year olds is also a bit weird, to be honest. LOL


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have always looked young for my age, also-If I remember right you are short, too, so use a pillow in the car-to bring you up higher-it will improve your view of the road! You might want to ditch the Winnie the Pooh shirts-my husband thought you looked around 10! Dress "older" if at all possible. & maybe a little make-up. I wish you were closer, I would love to do more for you-as you have worked so much for your horses & really handed them a new life. I'm looking forward to getting my Medicare this summer, but that will sure hurt my budget! (I never took working too seriously, so I don't get much. Ouch!-My advice-make as much as much as you can & put some away for your old age-it will come before you are ready!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, yep. 4'11, so I'm a tiny person. Your husband's guess of my age is pretty typical though. I abhor dressing up and wearing makeup...I _really_ look young when I have my hair up in the typical pony tail/pig tails when I don't feel like messing with it. 

I do wear make up for college classes and work, for the sake of at least looking 13-14. It helps a little, but not much. Here are a few pictures of me not wearing a sweatshirt (to be honest 90% of my clothes are tshirts and jeans) and wearing a bit of makeup. I still look really young but maybe not 10? haha! I look way younger than my little sister (on the right) though, which is so sad xD she's THREE YEARS younger than me and SEVEN INCHES taller. How does that happen?!?!

The pictures in the blue plaid are most recent and a better representation of how long my hair is at the moment.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

Honestly, I think they would all look great on you. I do like the first one a bit more than the rest - I think the way the hair tapers toward her face in a V shape would look very flattering on a round face. But go with whatever you like best. If it doesn't turn out what you thought, hair grows back.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

If you ever do decide to grow your hair out, ask for layers as they thin out your hair while retaining the length.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think you should try something different with your bangs. The bangs make you look younger. (No offense please) so maybe try side-swept bangs and parting your hair more to the side? Since your hair is very thick, training your hair may be a bit of a challenge, but if you find a cute style it'll be with it, right? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd consider it ClaPorte! As long as I have some sort of bangs. With none at all, I look like a baby. I did 'sort of' have side swept bangs at one point but I'm not sure that the stylist really understood what I was asking for, and they ended up odd. Plus my bangs are rather limp so it just looked awful. Maybe I can find someone who will do it right though. Or maybe I just need to care more about how I look and tease/spray my hair xD


found a few pictures of previous styles:

no bangs. YUCKYUCKYUCK. I have a terrible hair line. Only good thing about this photo is Sour. I miss her :*( She had fabulous hair...although now its ugly like mine. haha









the 'side swept' bangs. Cute on this side, but not so much on the other.









had to use sooooo much hairspray too xD









Whatever I end up doing though, I sure hope it turns out ok since that's likely how it will look when I do my senior pictures. haha

would the side swept bangs look ok with one of the hair styles I posted?


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

I like number 1. I've had my hair done similar before and its easy to style either with sideswept bangs or straight. Just change where you part it. 
If you can afford it, I'd suggest getting a few foils through the frony to break up the solid colour a bit. It will look a bit softer.
My best friend from uni is 4ft 11in which is funny because I'm 5ft 10. I look like gigantor next to her! But not as huge as her hubby, who is 6ft 3!!!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

No opinion on the hair styles really. I just wanted to say I think no bangs make you look older, and honestly, I think you look better without the bangs. But that's just me. You have to do what makes you happy. I just know I get an idea in my head of how I look and it's not at all what everyone else sees. So just thought I'd point out my thoughts.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I have to admit that I have a hard time seeing that since I absolutely hate no bangs at all, but I'm trying to see it xD I think it makes my forehead look broad and my face look even more babyish. 

So you are saying that the no-bangs-at-all first picture makes me look older right? I can see the side swept bangs making me look older, but not so much that first picture. Like I said, I hate my funky hairline.

I think I'm going to try the side swept bangs, just for the heck of it, and style two. Maybe eventually I'll try growing my bangs back out but for now I hate it. haha. 

I appreciate everyone's thoughts ^_^


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

If you want a guys critique and point of view....

The shirts with animal characters as in the 1st pic will make you look much younger.

The two pics that make you look older are the one with your hair in a pony tail and you look the oldest in your senior pic with the longer hair, the fellow next to you looks 2-3 years younger than you with that hairstyle.

But, I prefer longer hair on a Lady :wink:

.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

haha, I guess the Winnie The Pooh shirt was a bad one to have in that photo considering its intended purpose. No worries, I only have that one. 80% of my shirts are button downs or polos since that is for some reason 'dress code' at one of my schools, the others are normal fitted t's. Winnie The Pooh is too fantastic for me not to have though...I'll just have to remember not to wear it somewhere that I need to look my age xD

Awesome with the last photo (that was at a friend's quince by the way, and one of the very very very few times when I worked hard on my hair, makeup, and dress) . I guess the work payed off. Too bad there isn't a way to get my hair to look like that for less work...it took 2 hours of curling, gelling, hairspraying, and teasing to get that stupid hair to look the way it did for a few hours!

Looks like the consensus is no fringe bangs, so I'm going to trust you guys on that ^_^ no long hair for me though. Its such a pain and I live for comfort. Then again, I also live not to be pulled over by cops almost weekly for being too young to drive. LOL

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Alllllright guys, just got back from getting it done > I was a bit nervous to have so much chopped off but what's done is done! haha. 

So tell me. Did we make the right choice? My immediate response was NOOOOOO when I saw it in the mirror while there because they fluffed and blowdried it under, making it look like dora's hair, but I de-fluffed and straightened at home and now I think I like!

Hairstyle number two, sideswept bangs, and hair parted to the side. It will take a while to train but its a work in progress!

BEFORE:




































(ignore all of the junk in the corner o.o messy person. haha)









it doesn't want to part! haha









What do you think? Does it make me look younger, the same, older? Keep or grow out and try again?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Aw, I chimed in too late for the before suggestions...

Honestly, I don't see much of a change from before to now. It's just shorter. Big whoopee... You're not making any great changes there...

Anyway, I too think you should lose the bangs. They make you look younger for sure and hide your pretty eyes and forehead. Yes, you do have a round face, but you have a beautiful forehead. You don't need to pull your hair straight back, just get those nasties out of your face a bit. You always look like you're hiding with the bangs.

So keep on trying to get those bangs to the side, use a hairband to get them out of your face when you are working at the barn, studying, etc. It will help to train your hair. Use product to help also. Initially, you'll likely need a lot, but it should get better. Then I would work towards growing the bangs out and just having maybe 1/2 the amount of hair as bangs - like wisps, but more. Then you can work them a bit - to the side, "clumping" together, teasing, etc.

IMO, it's all about the bangs. They've gotta go. Whatever else you do with the rest of your hair is not going to be notice as much as long as our eyes are taken to your bangs instead of those lovely big eyes you have!

If you wanted to really make a difference and really take a chance, I would suggest going much, much shorter. I've gone from hair past my shoulder to above my ears in one cut. It's a blast to do. Always freaks out the stylist!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Here are some that I picked out that would probably work with lots and thick hair:

http://lunar.thegamez.net/hairstyle...fore-having-the-short-hair-styles-600x720.jpg

http://cutegirlshairstyles.org/wp-c...13-Short-Black-Hairstyles-for-Round-Faces.jpg

To me you should keep the cut length away from your chin - either above it or well below it. And not lots of volume or cuts at the side - short or thinned sides will slim and mature your face, as long as you still have volume that you can work with on top -- to tousle or pin. My SIL has always looked years younger than she is due to her size and roundness of face as well. She always looks best with very long hair, or short but tousled on top.

You might have to let this roll around in your head for a while to consider going short-short, but I think it would flatter you.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I LOVE the haircut! With the front being longer than the back you look older, and it's very professional. And I must complement you on your natural hair color, it's such a beautiful brown.

I have the same issue as you for the baby face. I have side bangs now and have had them for a while because without them I looked like a most unstylish child. I am 19 now and my face got a little "older looking", and now it happens that unlike a few years before, I look older without bangs (so I am growing them out... a very painful process). I think your case is similar to mine in that respect. You do look a bit older without the bangs. I however really like the hair style you have now (bangs and all), but perhaps consider letting them grow out so that you only have a bit of a side swept in the middle of your forehead.

It's late so I am not sure if I am beign clear, but anyhow love the haircut! I wish short hair suited me so well. Long hair is a pain, but unfortunately it's the only thing that makes me look older.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I really like it!!

I do agree with the others about the bangs, those heavy-in-front bangs make you look way younger. I really like how you look with longer hair, but I TOTALLY get the whole "long hair woes" thing! 
I have A LOT of hair...but it's thin and weirdly curly-straight, so it goes absolutely everywhere all the time. I recently hacked it off [and I just love that we pretty much have the same haircut now. Our twin-run is continuing!! <3] and I loveee it!

I definitely agree about the sideswept bangs. I do a diagonal part which helps - I start it way over on one side in front, then it ends in the middle of my head in the back. Have you tried parting your hair on the other side? For me, I have strong cowlick on the opposite side of most people = hairdressers try to part my hair on the "normal" side and my hair objects. :lol: It took me a few years to figure that out! haha
Also, do you have one of those combs with the pointy handle? Those can be really helpful for those of us with bangs issues! :lol:

Have you ever tried a pixie cut/something REALLY short? I think perhaps an "extreme" would help you look older. Not bald-short, but only like a couple of inches of hair - with side swept bangs... I think you could probably pull it off really well.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, I get it xD no bangs. They're to the side now, is that still a huge no? I still absolutely hate the idea of no bangs at all...very few maybe, but none? ehhh. I looked AWFUL imo when I didn't have them!

15 1/2 in the photos

















I agree that I looked older/pretty good with long hair as long as it was down, but remember that the pictures you all are seeing are after straightening it, which takes 1 1/2 hours +. At the moment I'm getting about 4 hours of sleep every night, waking up at 5 am, doing both highschool and college, working, doing stuff for my church, etc., and barely ever even stop to breath, so I honestly just do not have time to straighten my hair if it is going to take that long. When its short, it takes me 10 minutes. I can do that. It also seems unhealthy and tangles like craaaazy when long.

I've actually REALLY considered the super-short hair cut, but every time I mention it to family or friends they're like "OMGNOYOUWOULDLOOKHIDEOUS." My best friend already wants to kill me for cutting it as short as I did xD Maybe I'll go ahead and try it soon. I know it shouldn't matter since I'm 18, but my mom has practically forbidden it too, and I live under her roof, so I'm slightly afraid to do it. She actually freaked when I cut it this short too, as did the rest of my relatives. They're very traditional and think short hair is terrible for woman...even though actually my mom's hair is shorter than mine. Geeez! Its my hair xD


So it y'alls opinion that the side-bangs are still way too much? (remember, I'm still attempting to train them. I draw the line at a headband though. Again, I hate hate hate my forehead and hairline) I can definitely grow them out. I didn't have them cut yesterday so that I could do that, my hair just grows slow. And I can train them to push back a bit instead of sit by my forehead. I just really don't want it to be where my hair naturally doesn't part and its like...gelled backwards. 

Unfortunately though I just think it isn't possible for me to have thinner/flatter hair. My hair actually IS thinned, and according to the salon people, they took out twice as much as they usually do, and they thin I EVERY SINGLE TIME I go in for a trim xD it just doesn't go away! Normally you're only supposed to thin it once every 6 months! I have a LOT of hair.

Anyone want to give me some picture examples of the ultra-short hair? I googled it but I'm actually only seeing pixi cuts with bangs. the others look like boy hair which I'd reaaaally rather not look like...I'm flat chested and small as it is. I'd rather not look like a little boy!

I know this style isn't drastic...but I don't know. Its scary to think of a huge change. Its probably hard to tell in the pictures but the back of my hair is actually short enough that the bottom pieces are less than a half inch long. 


found a few pics of when my hair was the shortest it has been (on accident). I didn't reeeally like it but maybe it should have been shorter for me to like it?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like your new haircut. I think it's super cute from the side.

I just think your going to have a younger looking face then most your age. I wouldn't worry about it. When your 50, you'll look in your late 30s! 

I am 25, and frequently get mistaken for being around 18. People are flat out astonished when I tell them how old I really am. I think it's funny. My mom looks young for her age...(When she has makeup on and is all fancied up)


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I like it - you look like a working professional


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

You seem to think that no bangs means you have to pull your hair straight back out of your face. There are very few people that can pull that off. No bangs just means get them out of your face somehow, anyhow. They can still be loose, wavy, teased, swept, whatever, but just not so much THERE.

And the hairband that I suggested: again, it doesn't mean the old pull it straight back and stick a hairband on. Play with it -- you can leave your hair a little loose under it, you can move your hair to one side under it, you can leave some down just not so much... 

When I work I have to get my hair out of my face or it drives me nuts. I too don't like the look when I pull my hair straight back. What I usually do when I'm lazy or rush is take the section of hair in that falls in front of my ear and comb it almost straight up, then put a clip in it on top. Its not so harsh as having all my hair straight back. 
Also, the pics you show of your hair being shorter -- there is no style to it; just one length; blah. Your new cut has some style which is much better.

And if your hair is so thick, those really short cuts would work great because you'd have lots to work with. Thinning hair can make it turn into a mushroom in a hurry. I have thick and lots of hair as well. I used to let the stylists thin it, but after 3 weeks it always looked terrible. I stopped and told them I love my thick hair, leave it alone. Now I can go forever without a trim.

Styling your hair when you are going out makes a huge difference to the impact you make as well. The haircut you have now will still not make you look much older except when you style it completely and with swept bangs. That's the kicker: taking the time to style it. I hate doing that too, but it does make a difference.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Here is what I think is going on with the bangs. Your face is actually more of an oval, but when you have the short, cover-your-forehead bangs, it makes your face rounder and younger looking. The side bangs would be fine, but they have to be longer and very off to the side so you get some more length to your face from you forehead showing. Right now you are just parting your bangs. In order to actually have side bangs they have to be longer.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I guess its just a waiting game for now, then. Gotta wait for my hair to grow xD

I'm just stubborn and lazy  can't stand messing with myself in the mirror, hate having to sit and stratigize my outfit/hair/makeup. Tomboy to the max maybe? haha. When it comes down to it, looks like time is the price to pay for looking older, which really stinks. I have half of a mind to just say phooey with it and look 10. LOL. At least it keeps the guys away? 

I'll keep training my bangs away from my face though as they grow out, and maybe think about the short short hair if my family won't disown me over it. Until then though, at least this style seems to be easy to care for which was my main concern xD

I seriously need to just bite the bullet and pay a good stylist instead of $20 Fantastic Sams to do my hair though. I think thats half the problem...they REALLY balk at doing anything extreme (like once I asked for LOTS of short layers to give it that 'unkempt' look and to take the weight off of the bottom so I could play with it) and the lady freaked, told me that was NOT what I wanted, and proceeded to give me the hairstyle I posted before this. Oi. Even if I can get them to cooperate with me there, they somehow alter it to make it very typical and all the same. Its a skill, I tell you!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, ok. How about THIS hairdo? Look older yet?


:shock: :rofl: I'm kidding. Clothespins definitely don't make for a great hairdo...but they make for a hilarious profile picture! 

So far I'm getting good comments about my new (non-clothespinned) style making me look more professional though, and yesterday two people guessed I was 16 so I'm happy enough! haha


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I used to do my son's makeup, on Halloween. Made him into a great Dracula. Want me to come and make you up to look your age? wrinkles and bags and age spots might help.

just kidding.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is a good cut. complimentary to face shape


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Actually I love your crazy profile pic. That's the idea of working with your hair! You can do the same kind of thing in a professional manner - you know minus the clothespins and more defined. Keep playing with it! You can buy great hair clips - like scissor clips that hairdressers use to keep the hair placed while they are working, but nice ones - not utilitarian. 

Congrats - from 10 to 16 in a couple of days!  Keep working the hair and you'll get to 18 - wouldn't that be awesome?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure Tiny! I actually did use one of those iPhone apps once to make myself supposedly about 70 years old. It was horrifying. LOL. Tiny little saggy person!

And thanks  the picture you posted is my current cut. I think I'm going to keep it this way and just mess with it up-do-wise. It is SO easy to take care of and really light. Long hair actually makes my head hurt more than usual (I have neck problems) so short = good!

NorthernMama- weirdly enough I thought it was kinda cute too and I can see how a short 'wilder' cut might just be the trick for making me look older. I just have to convince myself to actually do it xD in the mean time I'll definitely go buy a couple of clips and things, then experiment with hair styles. Maybe not quite so drastic as this (I seriously just grabbed hair, twisted, and clothespinned. It was hilarious in the back!) but I bet I can work something out!

Oh, I have to admit something though...one of those two people who commented on my age told me the reason she guessed I was 16 is only because I 1) had my car keys attached to my belt 2) used big, 'mature sounding' words. Not because I looked 16. LOL. Oh well! The other guy genuinely guessed 16 though just from looks. But I'd done a lot of work to make myself look older with my make up, so he'd better have guessed older than 10!


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree that something like this : http://lunar.thegamez.net/hairstyle...fore-having-the-short-hair-styles-600x720.jpg would be really cute on you AND the bangs are still there! I recently cut my hair from almost to my hips to this :






it's a bit long now and I'm due for another cut, but my hair is super thick as well and I cut it short because I was tired of spending so much time on it. I'm like you, I don't wear makeup and I like quick and easy!


----------

